# cyclone build



## james461 (Mar 21, 2011)

Upon further research and limited space I am leaning toward finishing my cylone build. I read an article from Bill Penz that 2 hp motors are not in most cases not powerful enought to power cyclones. Has any one with small shops experences motor failure with motors smaller than 2 hp


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I used Bill's design and built my own cyclone. I used the 2hp HF dust collector in mine and found no problems. I have 4 inch pvc lines that run about 30 feet. I don't use if for multiple machines at once but I have very good collection. Is it as good as a $2000 Oneida system. No, but mine cost me totally under $500. I can get a lot of wood for $1500. A picture of my beast is in my photo album.

Bob


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

You have to post MORE pics of that thing! She is pretty. :thumbsup: Maybe a short tutorial?!?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I ran down a 55 gal HDPE drum today with a lid and snap ring. I'm going to build one for my HF 2 hp DC soon as I get a chance... My TS keeps sending pieces of wood down the pipe that make me worry about them getting to the impeller...

~tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> I ran down a 55 gal HDPE drum today with a lid and snap ring. I'm going to build one for my HF 2 hp DC soon as I get a chance... My TS keeps sending pieces of wood down the pipe that make me worry about them getting to the impeller...
> 
> ~tom


Tom where did you get your barrel. I tried to find one but couldn't find any at the time.


----------



## james461 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wanted to keep my as low as possible. I chose to use a 20 gallon drum which I bought at the cary company at http://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/steel_drums.html . They sell all sizes of steel drums up to 55 gallon. The smaller ones are not that much cheaper than the big ones. If you look in craigs list you might find a used 55 gallon drum.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Tom where did you get your barrel. I tried to find one but couldn't find any at the time.


Wire Rope Specialties between gonzales and prairieville...

$45 for reground (made from recyled)
$58 for new food grade.... 

I'm going to pick one up sometime next week... Want me to grab it for ya and meet in the middle? I still need to get those shaper bits from ya...

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

james461 said:


> I wanted to keep my as low as possible. I chose to use a 20 gallon drum which I bought at the cary company at http://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/steel_drums.html . They sell all sizes of steel drums up to 55 gallon. The smaller ones are not that much cheaper than the big ones. If you look in craigs list you might find a used 55 gallon drum.


James, I can't see your pics via the mobile reader  

I'll have to find a few minutes to log in I guess...

~tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Wire Rope Specialties between gonzales and prairieville...
> 
> $45 for reground (made from recyled)
> $58 for new food grade....
> ...


That would be great Tom. I will be heading down to St Bernard maybe Wed next week. I could stop by on my way back if you have it then. If not let me know and I could meet you somewhere.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Drums can be bought from uline.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> That would be great Tom. I will be heading down to St Bernard maybe Wed next week. I could stop by on my way back if you have it then. If not let me know and I could meet you somewhere.


Sure thing I'm on shift sat, mon and wed... I'll plan to grab em tue. My station isn't too far off I-10 if you wouldn't mind meeting me there?... If your not familiar with area I can strap it to the stretcher and meet you somewhere you know. lol

Call me about what size you want... They have 20, 30 & 55... and some others I don't remember...

~tom


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

If a fiber barrel is okay try going to an electrical wholesaler near you. Fixture whips are shipped in them and if you ask they may just give them to you (or really cheap). You can also try talking to an larger electrical contractor. I know that wire nuts also use the fiber barrels. It would have to be a large contractor as a "keg" of wire nuts is 10000 wire nuts. After they have 3-4 of them for trash cans they start getting in the way and they are happy to get rid of them

Bob


----------

